

Using Streaming Chunked HTML to Get Node.js to Deliver More Data - rmgraham
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/streaming-chunked-html-node-js-data/

======
rmgraham
You can also use this to set up a bidirectional channel, allowing for
bidirectional streaming. Really handy when your client isn't a browser.

